# Configurer la clé USB sagem XG-760N sous Mac OSX tiger



## Psyence (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

Après avoir été en difficulté avec l'installation et la configuration du système WIFI avec la clé Sagem USB Sagem XG-760N fournie actuellement avec la LiveBox, je me permets de vous mettre ici un lien où j'ai détaillée la procédure que que j'ai suivie avec succès. Que cela puisse servir à d'autres..

http://www.bloghotel.org/psyence

cordialement


----------

